# CDHK (Canon Developers Hacker Kit) for Canon G12?



## elduderino260 (Sep 12, 2012)

I recently stumbled upon the Canon Developers Hacker kit  and was curious whether it would be beneficial to install on my Canon  G12.  Obviously, it already has full manual control and RAW capability,  but some of the CDHK features, like time lapse and motion sensing, seem  intriguing.  Does anyone have any opinions or experience with this?   Thanks.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Sep 12, 2012)

I stay as far away as possible from these software hacks. I've never tried any of them, but from what I understand it's trying to makeup with software what the camera lacks in hardware, it might work, but I'd bet it comes at a high price of a serious decrease in image quality and who knows what kind of software problems you'll end up with.


----------

